# Instant "Ignore List"



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

When you left-click on a UserName you can:

View Public Profile of X
Send a Private Message To X
Find More Posts By X
Add X To Your Contacts

PLEASE add "Put X On Your Ignore List" as an option so when we run into these nonsensical trolls we can add them as easily to our Ignore List as we can add sensible people to our Contacts list.

The way it stands now, you have to leave the thread (or open a new window) in order to get to the Ignore List to avoid the annoyance of trolls.

Thank you for your consideration!


----------

